# He ate a little piece of wood chip



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

My dragon called Draco has never done this but I was feeding him some Locusts and when he ran for it a piece of chip went with it. Due to how fast he ate it, I'm not 100% sure he swallowed the chip but apart of me thinks he did. I quickly ran to my computer and googled it and people were saying he should be fine then others were saying he wouldn't be able to digest it and I should get him to a vet right away. Please help me!


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

He'll be fine.


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

It was just a little piece but no one can give me a correct answer that's why I posted on here. A lot were saying they can't digest it so it can lead to impaction and others were saying it will be okay. 

Are you 100% sure because I'm nearly having a heart attack?


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

When I'd see the dirt and other stuff my monitors and even snakes would eat, you'll see that a small wood chip will have no problem coming out the other end.


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

How big a piece was it? 

He should be ok, but do keep an eye on him, if his behaviour changes or he appears constipated then obviously don't hesitate in getting him to a vet. 

Wood chips aren't an especially good substrate imo, partly for this reason.


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I will leave him for now as he has gone to sleep. I will check up on him in the morning. 

Also, do snakes have similar digestion problems to lizards? To me, seems that snakes would find it easier to digest something like a wood chip. I'm going to take your word but I was just scared that's all.


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

Why do you think that? 

Btw, what is your basking temperature and how is it measured? 

Are we discussing a bearded dragon? 

I would change that substrate though.


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

It was a little piece somewhat compared to something less than a 5p coin. When he ate the locust Saliva started to drop out of his mouth which he never does when eating. I assumed straight away that was due to the wood.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

This is the exact reason many species should not be keep on woodchips, you only say dragon, there are many many type.

Depending on the lizard then its going to be a different size, so it will deal with it a different way a smaller lizard will struggle, if its small enough it will pass through. Monitors (as someone else replied) are much much bigger and more capable of dealing with it, as are many snakes.

Keep a close eye, i would suggest contacting a reptile vet regardless.
For a bearded dragon, woodchips can easily get stuck and i would be concerned about one the size of a 5p coin.


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I don't know what you mean by 'type' of lizard but mine is a Leatherback Bearded Dragon (If that's what you meant).

He is around 7/8 months old and is a reasonable size. After this, I will most likely take him off the chips and get him something new. 

Also, I will keep my eye on him for a day or two and if the vet is needed I will get him checked out. Yet again I'm not 100% he even ate the chip but I'm pretty sure he may have. I'm assuming he did because of the saliva that came out of his mouth. Even though he seemed fine it doesn't mean he is.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

What are your temps?


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

My 2 do it all the time, I have other lizards and even snakes that often eat there substrate no big deal he'll be fine lad, Have a good evening. 






~Tom


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

His basking temp is set to around 40/45 and his cold area is around 15/24. When me and my dad went to go buy him, we bought a device that does everything for us (They just wanted to spend money I guess but it is helpful). Turns off bulb when it reaches a certain temp and also turns his bulb/light off at 8 pm. The pet shop worker set it for us and said these temps and such would be fine.


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

His basking temp is set to around 40/45 and his cold area is around 15/24. When me and my dad went to go buy him, we bought a device that does everything for us (They just wanted to spend money I guess but it is helpful). Turns off bulb when it reaches a certain temp and also turns his bulb/light off at 8 pm. The pet shop worker set it for us and said these temps and such would be fine.


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated!


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

BradL123 said:


> His basking temp is set to around 40/45 and his cold area is around 15/24. When me and my dad went to go buy him, we bought a device that does everything for us (They just wanted to spend money I guess but it is helpful). Turns off bulb when it reaches a certain temp and also turns his bulb/light off at 8 pm. The pet shop worker set it for us and said these temps and such would be fine.


Hmm, does it turn the light on and off or dim it? 

Also, you need to get a temperature gun (they're not expensive) and measure the basking spot temperature. Thermostats aren't perfect when you set the temperature. So you need to double check the temperature and adjust the temperature.


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

When it reaches over 28 on his basking temp it turns off the bulb then after a minute or two it turns back on. Then at 8pm, it turns everything off and that's when he goes to sleep. 

Also connected to the device is a wire with a sensor on it which is right under the bulb that tells you on the device what its current temp is at. I also have two meters one for hot and one for the cold area. 

I've had him for around 6 months (maybe a little longer) now and he's been fine and had no problems since. I used to be scared off lizards, mostly because of them puffing up but after holding them and seeing it first hand it's not bad at all. My Dog is jealous but he is fine with it I guess haha


----------



## BradL123 (Feb 25, 2017)

But I'd happily get other devices if I need them. As long as he's happy!


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

If is turning on and off rather than dimming you might get some issues. The sensor is a guide but they can't be relied upon. I would get a temp gun and make sure his basking spot is consistently around 43c. You should be able to get one for a tenner and it's a great way of double checking. Correct temps are important for digestive health.


----------

